# Introducing Ourselves Last Two Cats Died of Cancer



## Big Bird Frank (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, We're new here and want to find a way to spot cancer if there's a way to see it in cats when the signs are not showing in their exams or regular care. We've lost our last two cats suddenly to cancer. One got very sick quite suddenly and died within just a few days of liver cancer. He was about ten. Our beloved Charley died unexpectedly of lymphoma about a month ago. He was thirteen. The symptoms did not show in any of his blood tests or regular care. Even an ultrasound about three weeks before he died showed no problems. Two weeks later, he stopped eating, started to have difficulty breathing and became lethargic. We took him in as soon as we could, but it was too late. He died within a day before we could start any treatment. It has been so hard for us to see when cats become very ill, but now we know to watch carefully for cancer when they get older. We just don't know what tests there are to catch the most common cancers that remain hidden from sight until too late.

My brother Al who is a member here (brotheral) has said to us that there are many very informed and caring members here who have had a lot of experience with cats. We feel we'll need that if we are to avoid future cancer deaths for our pets.

Thankfully,we rescued a young female cat last year at a perennial nursery farm where she had been abandoned. So, we still have our young Amber who is about 1 1/2 now. At that time, she needed immediate medical treatment for fleas and for ear mites. She was also very thin. We kept her in a spare bedroom in the upper level of our house where we sleep in an adjoining bedroom. This was to give her privacy while she gained her strength and to help slowly introduce her to our male cat Charley who was 12 years old. Well, she learned to love us very much because we played with her several times a day. We introduced her to Charley beginning about the middle of the 2nd week. All went well as we gradually allowed smell, sight, proximity, and supervised visits. After about three or four weeks they started to be play friends. Amber, as we named her -- for the nursery name:Ambergate, loves to see us each morning and reaches out her paws. She follows us around about mid-day for a couple of hours and purrs like crazy when we pick her up or nuzzle her. We want to try and protect her from a sudden death from cancer like what had plagued Tuffy, and most recently, Charley. We've posted some videos of both Charley (mostly) and Amber too at:
fechmb0749's Channel - YouTube


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I'm so sorry for your recent losses. atback

Unless they're exhibiting symptoms, I don't think there's really any way to detect cancer, just as there aren't in people. The only way I found out Cinderella was ill was the blood test done in preparation for her dental cleaning. She was only seven. 

I supposed an annual exam, including taking a blood sample......that's the only thing I can think of doing. 

We have lots of members with more experience who will have better advice and suggestions.


----------

